# Oil leak



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fred20, take it in to your dealership. That location could be nothing more than the oil filter cap not being tight but better safe than sorry. Oil leaks appear to be very rare for the Cruze.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a similar leak which I thought was a rear main seal but turned out to be an oil pan gasket. 2700 miles is early for a leak to develop thankfully your covered.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I can see exactly where the leak starts, looks like it just started, it didn't have time to spread and make leak location hard to spot. Also oil filter is on opposite end on diesel, hate dealer doing work on car, guess I have no choice, that's the beauty of leasing, get a lemon, dealer hacks away, turn in, get new one at end of lease. Just venting thanks


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Rear main seal will show an oil leak between engine and transmission


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to Cruzetalk! Until you said you had a diesel i was gonna ask you where the leak was coming from. I dont think you mentioned where its coming from. Is it up top or just below engine/trans?


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Bottom, it's coming from the bottom where motor and Trans connect, then it wraps around the bottom of oil pan


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

x2 with money_man


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I never noticed a leak anywhere on mine. Please keep us updated on what the dealer finds!


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dropped off at dealer today for oil leak, alignment is off too, bummer, will post cause of leak asap


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Leak was what I hoped for, just oil pan gasket. Hope it was just a fluke and doesn't reoccur. Poor American car companies can't buy a break, I would still never buy foreign, at least until they sell out like everyone else.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fred20 said:


> Leak was what I hoped for, just oil pan gasket. Hope it was just a fluke and doesn't reoccur. Poor American car companies can't buy a break, I would still never buy foreign, at least until they sell out like everyone else.


Not bad. Seems like the CTD's issues are all minor and sporadic.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oil pan gasket still on back order, Thursday will be a week. It seems GM isn't too worried about these diesels catching on. If someone wasn't on the forums and went to any auto store at service time(no oil, no filters, etc.) they will be shocked and angry while calling the dealer. Most people avoid dealer for basic items. Not to mention the secret little green id badge that looks the same as the Eco. They don't advertise it in my area. I really want these cars to succeed and become commonplace, and get ford and Chrysler on board, and start producing the motors in the US. Not looking great so far, everyone I show the car to is totally shocked to hear that Chevy makes a diesel car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fred20 said:


> Oil pan gasket still on back order, Thursday will be a week. It seems GM isn't too worried about these diesels catching on. If someone wasn't on the forums and went to any auto store at service time(no oil, no filters, etc.) they will be shocked and angry while calling the dealer. Most people avoid dealer for basic items. Not to mention the secret little green id badge that looks the same as the Eco. They don't advertise it in my area. I really want these cars to succeed and become commonplace, and get ford and Chrysler on board, and start producing the motors in the US. Not looking great so far, everyone I show the car to is totally shocked to hear that Chevy makes a diesel car.


I am with you on that.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Got my car back last night. seems to be okay so far. Two weeks for an oil pan gasket!? According to the invoice part number, at least they put the right kind of oil in it I hope.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

fred20 said:


> Got my car back last night. seems to be okay so far. Two weeks for an oil pan gasket!? According to the invoice part number, at least they put the right kind of oil in it I hope.


i hope so to. when i go into my dealership they have the dexos 2 oil already layed out on their work table. When I go to check the empty bottles are in the trash except for one that still has a 8 ounces left over.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm the same way, the dealer acts annoyed when I ask. Service manager just blows me off" they know what to use, they are good,"What else will they say? I was irritated because they waxed my already waxed car and left chalky wax residue all over the vinyl, door seals, seams, anyway I was just thinking of the kid rubbing a dirty rag all over my black car that was on 20 other cars and dirty wheels. I think I have OCD. Lol! Anyway it caused more work for me. Was raining when I picked up so it looked good


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can look at "two weeks" for an oil pan gasket in two ways. First, what the heck is GM doing they can't stock spare parts. Second, the CDT is so reliable that dealerships aren't having to stock spare parts. Either way it's annoying to the owner.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

It gets better. Invoice says 5 qts oil, so it takes 4.75, I figured that's what dealer gets for Gm but doesn't put all in. So I just checked the oil, it's was way overfull. They didn't change the filter and must have put 5 qts in. To top of hash marks is 1", mine was 1-5/8" above bottom of dipstick. The dealer also put a sticker to change oil at 7200 next. Well I had 3100 on it, why not change the filter, put right amt of oil and set next change for additional 7500 miles. What a sloppy waste of time and oil, repair job. I drained almost a quart out, (dealer closed and I don't want to drive it overfull.). This pic is 1 qt container . I picked it up in rain, so next day I found dry wax on almost all plastic and around seams, door handles, the "courtesy wash n wax". Created more work for me, also found some new scratches( I've been hand washing every weekend), that weren't there. They rotated tires initially to try to fix my alignment. Didn't work, they did manage however to torque my lugnuts all different(4 out of 20 were torqued. I know you are supposed to retorque especially with aluminum wheels. But they didn't put on invoice or tell me and fact that all different torque is bs too. I'm mostly mad about the oil. So this certified mechanic won't read specs and can't double check with the DIPSTICK!!! More reading and not so much "reckonin n ponderin". Owners manual explains how to check and add oil, so it's not a dealer task(anyone can do it). So why is a certified mechanic struggling with basics. They r getting earfull on Monday. Hate taking cars to dealer!!!


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

fred20 said:


> View attachment 90825
> It gets better. Invoice says 5 qts oil, so it takes 4.75, I figured that's what dealer gets for Gm but doesn't put all in. So I just checked the oil, it's was way overfull. They didn't change the filter and must have put 5 qts in. To top of hash marks is 1", mine was 1-5/8" above bottom of dipstick. The dealer also put a sticker to change oil at 7200 next. Well I had 3100 on it, why not change the filter, put right amt of oil and set next change for additional 7500 miles. What a sloppy waste of time and oil, repair job. I drained almost a quart out, (dealer closed and I don't want to drive it overfull.). This pic is 1 qt container . I picked it up in rain, so next day I found dry wax on almost all plastic and around seams, door handles, the "courtesy wash n wax". Created more work for me, also found some new scratches( I've been hand washing every weekend), that weren't there. They rotated tires initially to try to fix my alignment. Didn't work, they did manage however to torque my lugnuts all different(4 out of 20 were torqued. I know you are supposed to retorque especially with aluminum wheels. But they didn't put on invoice or tell me and fact that all different torque is bs too. I'm mostly mad about the oil. So this certified mechanic won't read specs and can't double check with the DIPSTICK!!! More reading and not so much "reckonin n ponderin". Owners manual explains how to check and add oil, so it's not a dealer task(anyone can do it). So why is a certified mechanic struggling with basics. They r getting earfull on Monday. Hate taking cars to dealer!!!









This is from my owners manual


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

thats a pretty half ass dealership. they shouldve at least changed the oil and filter. The scratches would have me pretty pissed off


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Another thing I forgot to mention. The dexos oil comes in 1 liter bottles that look like quarts. Invoice says 5 qts. Converted they put 5.28 qts instead of 4.75 and even more because they didn't change the filter. I'm spending $90 of my own money in 4000 miles, buying mobil1 esp for $10 per liter at my local advance auto, wix filter from rock auto for 25 and def fluid. It's money well spent. In fact I would spend $1,000 on oil before I take it back to the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fred20 said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention. The dexos oil comes in 1 liter bottles that look like quarts. Invoice says 5 qts. Converted they put 5.28 qts instead of 4.75 and even more because they didn't change the filter. I'm spending $90 of my own money in 4000 miles, buying mobil1 esp for $10 per liter at my local advance auto, wix filter from rock auto for 25 and def fluid. It's money well spent. In fact I would spend $1,000 on oil before I take it back to the dealer.


It's really a shame that there are dealers with service departments like this out there. Far too many of them. I am lucky I found a good one.


----------

